# Geophagus RHT and Congo Tetra Planted Tank



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

After N. brichardi and then neon jewel, then this 58G planted tank becomes a relaxing home for a trio Geophagus RHT and 12 Congo tetras.

I was surprised this afternoon when found fry because I never saw them spawn. And it's only been 2 weeks since they were rehomed here. I surely hope that some of the fry can make it into juvies or even adulthood because there are many hiding places here.


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful tank and fish! What substrate?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you. It's smooth sea sands.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder if you can share any tips in growing out geos fry, especially RHT?

Because I'm considering to separate my geos RHT fry into their own tank if their care is also simple and easy. (I have a spare 60 x 30 x 40 cm tank, about 70 liter / 18 G, with a HOB).

Bare bottom or sands substrate?
Add woods / rocks or bare tank?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I decided to remove all of their tank mates and leave the fry with the parents instead of removing the fry into a growout tank. The parents seem more relax and the fry also spread out more 

So this becomes another species tank.


----------



## busterny (Feb 12, 2014)

Tank and Geo's look great. What size are the Geo's?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Thanks. They're about 4" and 5" TL.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Five weeks ago (October 16), I was surprised when noticing there were many free swimming fry. I wanted to raise the fry so I removed all of the Congo tetras, and kept the fry with their parents, so this became a species tank.






The fry got bigger and bigger. Then suddenly last week, almost all of they fry were gone  I found out that the parents spawned again and ate the fry from the previous spawn 

I honestly though that I can have multi generation of Geophagus fry with different size in this tank (like N. brichardi, multies or julies)... but it turned out that it doesn't work that way with geos...


----------



## jamntoast3 (May 15, 2015)

That's interesting, I didn't think the parents would eat the fry either, I can understand why they might though. I had two groups spawn about 2-3 weeks apart a while ago and I didn't have anywhere else to put the second spawn but with the first. the second spawn was gone after about half a day. The first group had eaten all of them and they were barely bigger. 
The upside to your situation is at least you have a new batch


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Yes, the parents prepare the space for their oncoming fry. And yes I have a new group of fry, and I've prepared 15G planted tank them.

So mixing fry from different generation also didn't work because the older fry eats the younger ones? Lol one tank for one batch of fry is too much hassles for me.


----------



## bmize89 (Jan 13, 2016)

What temp is your tank at? im trying to get mine to spawn, i believe they have paired off and they have been seperated into their own 55g tank


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

No you definitely cannot have multiple broods of fry in the same tank with the parents. That's true with most cichlids outside of the East African lakes.

For me, I siphon the fry out of the tank with the parents once they are free swimming. They then go into a hang on breeder box for about 2 weeks while they grow and fatten up on baby brine shrimp. After that it's into a 10 gallon for a month or two and then into a 15 gallon on my central system until they are big enough to sell or trade.

I have raised thousands of geophagus this way. Right now I have 2 broods of Geophagus winemilleri (about to add a third today) and two broods of Geophagus mirabilis growing up.

Andy


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Spawned again and most of the fry was gone after a few days after free swimming. Rescued the remaining and put them into a 15G on their own, and they also vanished after a few days.

Lol. I gave up trying to raise the fry for now and put all of the 5 RHTs back into this 58G tank (120 x 37 x 50 cm / 48" x 15" x 20") along with the Congo tetras.

I'm also torn whether to sell them because this tank becomes too small for 5 of them, or to keep 5 of them here without the Congo tetras, or just a pair or a trio with Congo tetra.

It took almost a year into making them bright and colorful... and I grow fond of them.

I wonder if you have any suggestion?


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

After some contemplation, I belief that the RHT will be happier together, 5 of them in a bigger tank. So in their best interest, I decided to rehome them. And I'll locate 8 - 10 Biotodoma cupidos to keep in this tank.


----------

